# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Shijet tona per Perdet!

## Zemrushja

Me pelqejne shume ti shof ne website te ndryshme perdet. Prandaj me lindi ideja pse jo ti postojme dhe ktu preferencat tona per to..!!

----------


## Zemrushja

.................

----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Fejzi

përshëndetje a mund të vi në kontakt ose emeil të kësaj firme që i prodhon perdet

----------


## Zemrushja

Sigurisht, mesa pashe ke webi ekziston ky numer kontaktimi 

TEL:0.212.432 33 08 (Persa perde eshte emri i kompanise..)

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak..

Zemrushja

----------


## MI CORAZON

I kam qejf perdet, por jo ato si ne katun. 
Dhe qe ta dini ju, kur erdha sefte ketu, pashe neper dyqane lloj lloj modele perdesh te bukura. E kur pyeta per cmimet ishin tronditese (lol). Une sjam kursimtare at all, por shkova ne WAL MART . Bleva pattern ( ca letra ku vizatohet modeli i perdes, ti e ve siper copes dhe e pret), copen ma solli nje shoqe nga Canada dhe i preva e i qepa vete. Me mori gjithsej tre dite.  Jane aq bjutifull sa s'ka. Sa here i shoh marr fryme thelle nga kenaqesia dhe puth duart e mija.  :pa dhembe:  
Keshtu qe edhe ju gocat e forumit merrni e bejini vete . Veshtiresia me e madhe eshte instalimi. Se duhet me hyp me shkalle ne maj te penxheres deri ne tavan ( apo si kam tavanet e shtepise une....8 metra )  e duhet me ngul e shkul vida e me vu tuba . 
Po do ta gjeni edhe ju nje MALE , per kete pune.  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## TikTak

kore kom pas date i her njonen o none o none

on second date mkerkoti ti puthsha durt. datin e tret ishim ne i restorant tmir ene plot njerez. andej ka mesi darkes kur filloi njona me puth duret e veta. goce care bo i them. ene ajo mu pergjigj kur smi puthin tjeret durt i puth vet. sa dulem prej restorantit thira i tax-i ene ec babe. se kom pa mo.

ene ti kore prit ti puthi nonjeni duret mos i puth vet hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tani...edhe kom edhe dur s'do m'i puthin mua, se s'jam goca e sulltanit te Bruneit. Kembet mjaftojne.   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## Zemrushja



----------


## [Perla]

Shume elegante vertete (: Po paraqes edhe une disa .

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Shih sa klas...kane lezet muhabetet e grave.Per kto gjojna jeni njisha ju.Pse ngaterroheni,neper politika e neper tema te tjera?...Per keto pune s'ju hy njeri ne pjese.Sugjeroj te gjithe meshkujve beqare,te kerkojne nuse neper kto temat e "perdeve" dhe "tapeteve" se ktu gjeni goca per shpi.

----------


## Flora82

shum  perde te  bukura  ,  uaa  qa  i  ka  merak  mama  ime hahaha , kurse  une  jo  me  pelqejn perdet  e  thjeshta pa  kordele,  te  mos  jen  te  gjata vetem  sa  eshte  dritarja .

----------

